# Carnation Milk 65 Years Ago



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A little old lady, Tootsie, from Wisconsin had worked in and around her 
family dairy farms since she was old enough to walk, with hours of hard work 
and little compensation. 
When canned Carnation Milk became available in grocery stores in the 1940s, 
she read an advertisement offering $5,000 for the best slogan. 
The producers wanted a rhyme beginning With 'Carnation Milk is best of all.' 
She thought to herself, I know everything there is to know about milk and 
dairy farms. 
I can do this! 
She sent in her entry, and several weeks later, a black car pulled up in 
front of her house. 
A large man got out, knocked on her door and said, "Ma'am,.....The president 
of Carnation milk absolutely LOVED your entry.....So much, in fact, that 
we are here to award you $1,000 even though we will not be able to use it 
for our advertisements!" 
He did, however, have one printed up to hang on his office wall.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blake. (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol:


----------

